# Excessive Smoke Level



## Javaaman (Apr 10, 2018)

New to this forum but not forums in general. Tried searching but coming up empty. Bought a GMG (and GMG pellets) and tried it this past weekend. Not sure if it's the pellets or me but I thought the grill produced excessive smoke. Is there a pellet that will produce less smoke? I realize I now own a "smoker" as opposed to a "grill" so therefore some smoke probably would be present. Just think in my case it was excessive.
Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 10, 2018)

I am not familiar with the GMG Pellet Grill but I have a Camp Chef Woodwind.

Pellet smokers take some time to get used to.  They don't follow the general rule of conventional smokers and are more of a convection grill.  

Sometimes when mine first starts up an excessive amount of smoke develops but then after a few minutes it settles down.  If yours is bellowing smoke perhaps it may be the brand of pellets you are using.  Give the Customer Service folks a call and run your issue past them.  Perhaps there may be something wrong with the heating element as well.


----------



## Javaaman (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks for your feedback. I am going to reach out to Green Mountain customer service and see what their thoughts are.
Also going to do some research on a cleaner burning pellet - Googled "low smoke wood pellets" and Camp Chef popped up first.


----------



## ross77 (Apr 10, 2018)

What temp were you running?  There will be a good amount of smoke at startup and lower temps. Once you get past 300 most of the smoke will be gone. 

Was there a lot of pellet dust in your pellets?  This can happen when the bag gets handled too much and the pellets break up. 

I can’t say I’ve heard of low smoke pellets.


----------



## Javaaman (Apr 10, 2018)

Cranked it up to 350* to burn off any "manufacturing" residue. Did get a bit better at the higher temp but it was still puffing out from under the lid. 
Didn't notice any "dust". "Low smoke pellets" would be great - if they really exist.
Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## ross77 (Apr 10, 2018)

Can you post a picture?  


I use Lumberjack pellets.


----------



## bregent (Apr 10, 2018)

Hard to say without seeing images, but you may have a fan or airflow problem. Changing pellets is likely NOT the answer. Most folks think they don't get enough smoke from PID controlled pellet grills. Do you hear the fans running? I believe the GMG's have 2 fans.


----------



## Javaaman (Apr 11, 2018)

I did hear the fan kick in (not sure about two) - my "gut" tells me changing the pellets won't change much. Going to check again later and will report back. Will post a picture if excessive.
Thanks again to all for thoughts and advice.


----------

